# RBB by Surgeon for Cataract



## clefever (Oct 5, 2013)

If the surgeon does a RBB block for Cataract surgery and Anesthesia states General for block then Mac or Gen 2% Mac 1% then what do you bill for Anesthesia? General or Mac


----------



## bwolfe1 (Oct 6, 2013)

General anesthesia should have precedence over MAC anesthesia.


----------

